

Hate Driven Development - ionfish
http://rc3.org/2009/07/14/hate-driven-development/

======
umjames
I think this accurately describes everyday for me in an IT department:

Windows-only, Java-only, enterprise vendor-driven web development that must
work in IE6? HDD indeed.

------
ionfish
My current favourite example of this is getting HTML newsletters to work in
Outlook 2007.

------
MicahWedemeyer
I can only exist in this state for a very short period. Then it's time to pull
out the resume and hit the bricks.

------
NoHandle
So that is how I wrote all that code yesterday...

------
clistctrl
I've been working on a project integrating SugarCRM with the application we
just wrote for the client. This describes EXACTLY how i get any work done. I
could go on for hours describing every facet of that application that was done
completely wrong.

------
TheSOB88
Oh wow! What a revolutionary development in software engineering! I can see
this being used at least twenty years in the future.

